# Konfigurator 2012 ist online



## Kriwo (10. Dezember 2011)

Seit gestern scheint der neue Konfigurator für die 2012er Bikes online zu sein. Ob schon alle Bikes funktionieren weiß ich nicht genau, das Granite Chief und der Onkel funktionieren jedenfalls! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, sagt mal neigt der Hinterbau vom Chief nicht zum wippen? Wenn man das Bike mit dem Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 vergleicht sind die Teile ja deutlich besser. Ist der Rahmen von Rose schlechter oder ist der Versender einfach nur sehr spendabel?!?
LG Ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriwo (10. Dezember 2011)

Welche Teile empfindest du denn als 'deutlich besser'?

Die Teile sind doch alle recht Ã¤hnlich und vergleichbar. Canyon hat den besseren DÃ¤mpfer, Rose die besseren LaufrÃ¤der. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich die beiden Bikes beim Fahren groÃ unterscheiden. Hauptvorteil von Rose ist eben der Service und der Konfigurator. Nebenbei zahlt man fÃ¼r den Radtransport statt ~36â¬ garnichts.


----------



## piilu (10. Dezember 2011)

Der Preis für das Beef Cacke Sl ist ja mal krass gestiegen


----------



## Kriwo (11. Dezember 2011)

WeiÃ jemand ob man auch andere Teile bestellen kann, die nicht im Konfigurator stehen? 

Ich komme bei einem GC fÃ¼r 1999â¬ + Fox DÃ¤mpfer + Reverb + ordentliche Reifen auf etwa 2350â¬, was noch ok ist. Allerdings hÃ¤tte ich keine Lust auf die Formulabremsen, ich hÃ¤tte stattdessen lieber etwas in Richtung XT, die auch preislich gleich teuer sein dÃ¼rften. Es werden aber nur Modelle mit deftigem Aufpreis angeboten, was das Fahrrad dann insgesamt wieder zu teuer macht.


----------



## Koerk (11. Dezember 2011)

Das Beef Cake SL hat ja auch ne absolute Hammerausstattung.
Finde es nur schade, dass kein günstigeres Modell angeboten wird mit anderen Parts.
Bin ich froh, dass ich meins noch dieses Jahr bestellt hatte 

Ich denke mal schon, dass im Konfigurator nicht alles augelistet ist. Gibt ja auch einige Kombinationen die laut Konfigurator nicht gehen, praktisch allerdings sehr wohl funktionieren.
Ruf doch einfach mal die Hotline an, da wird dir schon geholfen werden.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (11. Dezember 2011)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Welche Teile empfindest du denn als 'deutlich besser'?
> 
> Die Teile sind doch alle recht ähnlich und vergleichbar. Canyon hat den besseren Dämpfer, Rose die besseren Laufräder. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich die beiden Bikes beim Fahren groß unterscheiden. Hauptvorteil von Rose ist eben der Service und der Konfigurator. Nebenbei zahlt man für den Radtransport statt ~36 garnichts.



Die Gabel ist auch besser: das Chief hat eine RLC, das Nerve nur eine RL und immerhin trennt die beiden fast ein Kilo.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. Dezember 2011)

piilu schrieb:


> Der Preis für das Beef Cacke Sl ist ja mal krass gestiegen


 
Hallo piilu,

ja, der Preis ist gestiegen, da es sich beim Beef Cake FR SL um eine absolut gewichtsminimierte Variante handelt. In diesem Jahr haben alle Beef Cake FR den SL Rahmen und sind somit leichter. 

Du kannst natürlich auch eine günstigere Variante nehmen und über den Konfiguratur noch etwas Gewichtstuning betreiben.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (13. Dezember 2011)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man auch andere Teile bestellen kann, die nicht im Konfigurator stehen?


 
Hallo Christian,

es ist immer möglich bei uns Parts über den Bike Konfigurator hinaus zu kombinieren. Am besten rufst du bei unserem telefonsichen Radverkauf unter 0 28 71 27 55 70 an, dort wird dann fast jeder Wunsch erfüllt .

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Mithras (13. Dezember 2011)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> es ist immer möglich bei uns Parts über den Bike Konfigurator hinaus zu kombinieren. Am besten rufst du bei unserem telefonsichen Radverkauf unter 0 28 71 27 55 70 an, dort wird dann fast jeder Wunsch erfüllt .
> 
> Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team



Ich ruf euch mal im Februar an, mal sehen ob wir zam kommen, dann wirds ein Rose, falls nich, dann halt was Anderes 

Ich finds nur schade, (wie schon im Bilderthread erwähnt) das zwischen Beef-Cake 4 und dem nächst günstigeren 8 mal eben 1000 klaffen ... wenn man ein Fox Fahrwerk möchte, ob mit oder ohne Kashima, landet man zwangsläufig beim Minimum 2899 .. 

die je 100 Mehrpreis für Kashima bei Gabel und Dämpfer die es sonst im Konfigurator kostet,  könntet ihr doch abziehen und ein BeefCake FR SL 5 rausbringen für eben 2699 ? 

Dann wird das nächste Bike sicher ein Rose *g*


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Schön so ein Konfigurator
Hat jemand von euch schonmal ne weiße Gabel an ein schwarzen Rahmen gebastelt?
Noch weiße Felgen und es hat was.

Stehen solch außergewöhnlichen Konfiguration in Bocholt rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (13. Dezember 2011)

Denke, dass da nur die 0815 Bikes rumstehen... die du auch in Claustal-Zellerfeld ausleihen kannst  (mal Werbung für den Herrn Tolle mach)


----------



## Koerk (13. Dezember 2011)

Rose kann ja nicht jedes custom-konfigurierte Bike bauen und in der Biketown ausstellen 
Aber es reicht ja auf jedenfall wenn der Rahmen einem zusagt, denn im Endeffekt ist der Rest ja alles persönlicher Geschmack und persönliche Vorlieben.

Also hinfahren, passenden Rahmen suchen und nach Wunsch zusammenstellen


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (14. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Schön so ein Konfigurator
> Hat jemand von euch schonmal ne weiße Gabel an ein schwarzen Rahmen gebastelt?
> Noch weiße Felgen und es hat was.
> 
> Stehen solch außergewöhnlichen Konfiguration in Bocholt rum?


 
Hallo Trialbiker82,

nein, diese Kombination steht nicht in der Biketown. Ab Mitte Januar werden die meisten 2012er Bikes in unserem Laden ausgestellt. Custommade haben wir allerdings nur vereinzelt dort stehen, da die Wünsche zu vielfältig sind. Aber zusammenstellen kannst du dir natürlich einiges.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ROSE Team!

Dürfte ich hier mal fragen was eine Shimano XT Bremse beim Granite Chief 4 kosten würde.
Sie ist leider nur beim 2er gelistet aber würde sie unbedingt haben wollen.


----------



## psycho82 (16. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hallo ROSE Team!
> 
> Dürfte ich hier mal fragen was eine Shimano XT Bremse beim Granite Chief 4 kosten würde.
> Sie ist leider nur beim 2er gelistet aber würde sie unbedingt haben wollen.



Ruf mal die Hotline 02871275570 an, denke die koennen dir schnell und unkompkliziert weiterhelfen.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollt hier mal fragen, vielleicht hilft das ja anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cotton1 (16. Dezember 2011)

An die Frage häng ich mich doch direkt an, allerdings geht es bei mir um die XT Bremse am Uncle Jimbo 6.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (21. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hallo ROSE Team!
> 
> DÃ¼rfte ich hier mal fragen was eine Shimano XT Bremse beim Granite Chief 4 kosten wÃ¼rde.
> Sie ist leider nur beim 2er gelistet aber wÃ¼rde sie unbedingt haben wollen.


 
Hallo Trialbiker82,

der Aufpreis fÃ¼r die Shimano XT Bremse beim Granite Chief 4 liegt bei 115 â¬ mit KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper und bei 107 â¬ ohne.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------

